# YIPPEE!!! Twins just hit the ground!



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

YAAAAYYY!!! Our first EVER little baby goats born on the farm! Baby anything, actually. Besides chicks and rabbits. Hah! I am just tickled blue! Yes, blue. Twin bucks. I am still very happy though, because I think they are both polled. One of them, at least. HEHEHEHEHE!:cake:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hurrayyyyy!!! I understand your excitement!! I am waiting for my polled doe to kid(also hoping for polled babies)!!! Congrats on the little fellas!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, that is so cool


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks you both! This doe was bred at five months, a big mistake. She is not polled or blue eyed, but the buck she is bred to is. They are both spotted, too! I am just so glad everything went well! I am so blessed to have these little ones all healthy.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Yay!! So glad everything went well. I can't wait to see pictures of them.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I promise some pics soon! We are very busy right now, with baby rabbits, Easter, company coming over, four puppies, and everything else! But I am going back out right now to take pics!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! Yes pictures when you have time.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh yay!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

So happy for you. :fireworks: Your doe wasn't that big (if I remember right) so it gives me hope that my FF Nigerian may have twins after all, but it makes me wonder if my pygmy doe won't have triplets! :shocked:

Definitely looking forward to pictures. :wahoo: :stars:
Sorry they were boys. :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am very very happy! Here are some new pics (Sorry it took so long, it uploaded a wopping 1004 pictures):


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oops.. sorry about the tiny pic.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh congrats. They are very cute. So glad she did well.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That takes A LOT of the weight of my shoulders. I think they were probably born at around 6 this morning, which REALLY bums me out because I set my alarm clock at that time but did not get up.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Yay!!!! Congrats, even if they are boys.  And don't feel bad about missing it; I missed my first ever kidding last month (boy/girl NDxMancha twins). I just hope I'll be there/be awake when Daisy finally pops.


----------

